# Which type gets laid the most?



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

Intelligence is all well and good, but without procreation, there would be no human race.

Which type do you think is the best at getting the most sex??


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

in terms of sheer ability to get laid, ESTP. however, I think ENFPs as a whole are actually better at getting quality sex, we just take our time and want to get to know you more before we snare you.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

> ESFP
> ESFJ
> ESTP
> ESTJ
> ...


Very funny.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

I think this was a way to get back at the people who only included INTP's and INTJ's as the smartest types.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Torai said:


> I think this was a way to get back at the people who only included INTP's and INTJ's as the smartest types.


Why? Wouldn't you rather be included in a poll for the smartest rather than one for the type that "gets laid" the most?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why? Wouldn't you rather be included in a poll for the smartest rather than one for the type that "gets laid" the most?


Well... I probably would, but I'm an INFJ. I'm not in either list.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

JigOS said:


> Intelligence is all well and good, but without procreation, there would be no human race.
> 
> Which type do you think is the best at getting the most sex??


*HEY!!!* Why is there no option for INTP?! :angry:



Oh. Yeah. I see. Just forget I asked. kthnx?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Torai said:


> Well... I probably would, but I'm an INFJ. I'm not in either list.


Aren't INFJs sterotypically one of the smartest types?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Torai said:


> I think this was a way to get back at the people who only included INTP's and INTJ's as the smartest types.


Thanks, Sherlock.:wink:



skycloud86 said:


> Aren't INFJs sterotypically one of the smartest types?


In my experience, there is a lot of truth to that stereotype. INFJ's are some of the most well-rounded and intelligent people I know, as well as sometimes having a great deal of wisdom and insight into the human condition.

Yes, I realize the OP is INFJ.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

nevermore said:


> In my experience, there is a lot of truth to that stereotype. INFJ's are some of the most well-rounded and intelligent people I know, as well as sometimes having a great deal of wisdom and insight into the human condition.
> 
> Yes, I realize the OP is INFJ.


Yeah, I agree, INFJs tend to be rather clever in my opinion and in my experience.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

ESTPs and ISTPs, by far. Pretty much any SP is pretty good at getting laid.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

this needs more definition. as an INFJ thak you for thinking Im smart, but I aiso get some/lots of nookie to. Only in a realtionship but then it turns out i get more than most other people I know, then Im ever with ISTP's and ISFP's Oh the SP addiction!!

Any way which type is the biggest whore? I think is whats being asked. So thats any type that see's sex as purley physical act..
Discount what type could get laid the most because then your going fo the more charisimatic type's but usualy say no thanks.

[Edit] I mean whore just as in a word I use to describe somone whore I dont have a better word for it, thats natural for me to use so thats what popped out, sorry's its not ment to be offinsive


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> Any way which type is the biggest whore? I think is whats being asked. So thats any type that see's sex as purley physical act..
> Discount what type could get laid the most because then your going fo the more charisimatic type's but usualy say no thanks.


Don't misappropriate what the OP is asking. I think it's immature to start pulling out the "slut card" on people when the OP is just asking about whom gets laid the most. People want to feel better about their own self-worth so they start using hurtful words.

People want to argue quality vs quantity but you can't make this type based, that's bullshit. It's not even what is being asked. So people, stop trying to act like your shit doesn't stink, it's getting old and it smells _really_ bad.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Don't misappropriate what the OP is asking. I think it's immature to start pulling out the "slut card" on people when the OP is just asking about whom gets laid the most. People want to feel better about their own self-worth so they start using hurtful words.
> 
> People want to argue quality vs quantity but you can't make this type based, that's bullshit. It's not even what is being asked. So people, stop trying to act like your shit doesn't stink, it's getting old and it smells _really_ bad.


calm down it was just a post! as mento be serius nope not as you have taken it, hae you been a bit personal yes

bye.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> calm down it was just a post! as mento be serius nope not as you have taken it, hae you been a bit personal yes
> 
> bye.


I'm annoyed because too often people get on their high horse and call others promiscuous or slanderous terms like slut, whore, skank, etc. If that's not what you intention was, rewording your post would likely help with the miscommunication. It doesn't seem like a joking post if that's your intention.

I also don't know what "mento" means. Do you mean "meant to" or "Mentos: The Freshmaker"?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

obviously, my type...who even needs a damn poll
just look at me *poses*


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Fizz said:


> . Do you mean "meant to" or "Mentos: the fresh maker"?


Dig in pockets checking for mentos ...Nope, sure could use one after all the garlic i just ate.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Dig in pockets checking for mentos ...Nope, sure could use one after all the garlic i just ate.


Chewing gum helps a lot. Mentos are only good for making soda explode.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Chewing gum helps a lot. Mentos are only good for making soda explode.


That takes all the fun out of kissing my SO when he wakes up....SURPRISE, MWAHH


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> That takes all the fun out of kissing my SO when he wakes up....SURPRISE, MWAHH


"Did something crawl into your mouth and DIE?!" - that's garlic for you :crazy: I had pico de gallo recently so I have garlic breath for real.


----------

